# Big Buddha Cheese all organic



## lordhighlama (Feb 7, 2011)

not going to backtrack with this one, but thought I'd post up my first go at organics. Been using NC's soil mix and I've currently got 7 permafrost and the one Buddha cheese sitting in the mix.

not sure on dates but my best guess is that the cheese is right around 4wks and the permafrost is staggered in behind that.


The Buddha cheese is showing some early fade... maybe NC will chime in and let me know if I need to make any adjustments. Top dress?

Overall though the girls are looking rather healthy and happy,, and I haven't checked PH once.  

Big Buddha Cheese
View attachment cheese.jpg


View attachment cheese1.jpg


View attachment cheese3.jpg


View attachment cheese7.jpg


View attachment cheese5.jpg


View attachment cheese2.jpg


View attachment cheese4.jpg


View attachment cheese6.jpg


View attachment cheese8.jpg


----------



## lordhighlama (Feb 7, 2011)

been growing the frost for a little while now and have gotten some serious dank from this little lady of mine.  She is not the heaviest producer for sure but the buds are super sticky and covered in trichs. :hubba: 

Here is one of these girls sitting in the organic mix at right around 3.5wks...
View attachment permafrost.jpg


View attachment permafrost1.jpg


View attachment permafrost2.jpg


View attachment permafrost3.jpg


----------



## lordhighlama (Feb 7, 2011)

oh and by the way forgot to mention this, but the Buddha cheese is by far the worst smelling plant I've ever come in contact with.  That one plant totally overtakes the rest of the flower tent and makes it smell of pungent rotten food.   Definitely a good thing that I have a carbon filter.

View attachment flower.jpg


View attachment flower1.jpg


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 7, 2011)

Those plants have a serious problem and you need to sent them to me so I can smoke up the problem:bong::bong: looks like it might be a THC overload


----------



## lordhighlama (Feb 7, 2011)

you might have nailed it ozzy... lol


----------



## bho_expertz (Feb 7, 2011)

They look just great ... My next goal is to have as nice plants as yours that late in the grow. Congrats


----------



## lordhighlama (Feb 7, 2011)

thx bho,, you will get there my friend!


----------



## lordhighlama (Feb 14, 2011)

so a week has gone by and these girls have gotten noticeably chunkier.

The Cheese is really starting to impress me! :holysheep: Have a peek...

View attachment cheese full.jpg


View attachment cheese full1.jpg


View attachment cheese full2.jpg


View attachment cheese full3.jpg


View attachment cheese buds.jpg


View attachment cheese buds1.jpg


View attachment cheese buds2.jpg


View attachment cheese buds3.jpg


View attachment cheese buds4.jpg


View attachment cheese buds5.jpg


View attachment cheese buds6.jpg


----------



## lordhighlama (Feb 14, 2011)

Ok so this is the same permafrost shot last week, again you can see some much improved bud growth.  The other 6 permafrost look pretty much the same as this one so I'll be using this little lady for reference.  :hubba: 

View attachment permafrost full.jpg


View attachment permafrost full1.jpg


View attachment permafrost full2.jpg


View attachment permafrost buds.jpg


View attachment permafrost buds1.jpg


View attachment permafrost buds2.jpg


----------



## lordhighlama (Feb 14, 2011)

had to stake all the frost up this weekend, it seems that the permafrost has to have support no matter how I grow her out.  So far the cheese has needed no help holding up those big nugs, I really like the structure of the cheese!

View attachment flower.jpg


View attachment flower1.jpg


Here's a little bonus picture that I thought was pretty neat looking...
View attachment permafrost cool.jpg


Ok so that's all I've got for now, hope you enjoy!


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 14, 2011)

WOW, beautiful Lama, just lovely. Yes on organics. It will be interesting to hear if your smoke report and or yield differs from non organic. So the cheese stinks but has big buds? Hm, what a dilemma.


----------



## lordhighlama (Feb 14, 2011)

thanks rose,, smoke report will have to be done by my patient but I'm curious to here myself.  
Yes the cheese stinks bad, but she is so pretty that it makes up for it!


----------



## lordhighlama (Feb 24, 2011)

One more week down, means one week closer to the finish line.

The fade on the cheese has gotten a bit more drastic this week, but she looks like she is going to have just enough to push her through to the end.  The smell from her seems to change daily, some days better than others.


----------



## lordhighlama (Feb 24, 2011)

+/- 6wks... starting to think these might be a bit ahead of that but I'll let the trichs do the talking.

One of the things I really enjoy about the permafrost is the sweet aroma that she puts off late in flower.


----------



## Roddy (Feb 24, 2011)

Looking to go completely organic myself and would appreciate any info! Great looking plants, my friend!


----------



## lordhighlama (Feb 24, 2011)

best info I can give is pick a mix that you are confident will get you through your grow without the use of tea's or other mid run boosts.

Make it hot, make a lot, and buy in bulk.  Lots of good organic recipes out their, I am running NC's mix and I would recommend it to anyone.  It has worked amazing for me, and has been a breeze to grow in.

Only thing I might change for my next run is a bit more N for the cheese to help with the fade.


----------



## bho_expertz (Feb 25, 2011)

Great cheese you have there Lord. Do you mind me asking the size of your pots ?


----------



## fruity86 (Feb 25, 2011)

looking good lord nice pics


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Feb 25, 2011)

Hi lhl the thing with cheese nugs is they are soo very dense in as much as they weigh lots more than they look like you would imagine they weighed.
Looking great btw.
T4


----------



## lordhighlama (Feb 25, 2011)

bho_expertz said:
			
		

> Great cheese you have there Lord. Do you mind me asking the size of your pots ?



Don't mind at all, they are 2gal


----------



## bho_expertz (Feb 25, 2011)

lordhighlama said:
			
		

> Don't mind at all, they are 2gal


 
And the veg time ?


----------



## lordhighlama (Feb 25, 2011)

Time4Plan-B said:
			
		

> Hi lhl the thing with cheese nugs is they are soo very dense in as much as they weigh lots more than they look like you would imagine they weighed.
> Looking great btw.
> T4



Thx for the info, sounds like something to look forward to.


----------



## BBFan (Feb 28, 2011)

Looking good lama- nice and frosty.  Enjoying the organic route?  Looks like the fade hit a little early, but still producing nicely.

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## nouvellechef (Mar 1, 2011)

I know you already got it worked out. Sorry for chiming in way to late. But yeah. The prob with the blood meal is we/you lose possibly 30% to 40% of total N from the volaitization with lime. Imagine what they would look like if it had that 40% back for only a few more weeks. Yeah, dark green. But adding more blood is not the answer. Any more and you would burn up the girls when they hit the mix. I think eliminating the blood is the only answer, which I have done. This is the first run, everything remained the same, except I changed the lime to 1c per cf and its 1tb soybean meal and 1tb alfalfa meal per gal of medium. I have no idea if its enough and wont know till for about 12 weeks. Pics of course. But the soy and alfalfa were only .25 a lb, cheaper than blood. I also added in 6lb's cotton seed meal and 5lb's Plant tone (Epsoma product at Depot). I just think the biggest issue is having enough N for the full cycle. Everything else is spot on.


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Mar 1, 2011)

LHL looking great on the virgin voyage of organics. i would def think about using teas. especially weeks 4-6 of bloom. look into fungal teas for that period. best organic bloom booster ever! rev has one for starters. good baseline then start tweeking for their liking.


----------



## lordhighlama (Mar 2, 2011)

bho_expertz said:
			
		

> And the veg time ?


I can't give an exact on that one cause this journal was started post crash, but typical veg time for me is around 3 to 4 weeks from rooted clone.




			
				BBFan said:
			
		

> Looking good lama- nice and frosty. Enjoying the organic route? Looks like the fade hit a little early, but still producing nicely.
> 
> Thanks for sharing!


 
Hi BBFan, long time no see. Thanks for stopping in!  




			
				nouvellechef said:
			
		

> I know you already got it worked out. Sorry for chiming in way to late. But yeah. The prob with the blood meal is we/you lose possibly 30% to 40% of total N from the volaitization with lime. Imagine what they would look like if it had that 40% back for only a few more weeks. Yeah, dark green. But adding more blood is not the answer. Any more and you would burn up the girls when they hit the mix. I think eliminating the blood is the only answer, which I have done. This is the first run, everything remained the same, except I changed the lime to 1c per cf and its 1tb soybean meal and 1tb alfalfa meal per gal of medium. I have no idea if its enough and wont know till for about 12 weeks. Pics of course. But the soy and alfalfa were only .25 a lb, cheaper than blood. I also added in 6lb's cotton seed meal and 5lb's Plant tone (Epsoma product at Depot). I just think the biggest issue is having enough N for the full cycle. Everything else is spot on.


 
I've got some of the first mix left, and will have to use it up before I make a new batch. Putting the mix in at a ratio closer to 50/50 should help with the early fade I'm thinking. But on my next mix I will go with whatever you come up with on this trial your doing.




			
				docfishwrinkle said:
			
		

> LHL looking great on the virgin voyage of organics. i would def think about using teas. especially weeks 4-6 of bloom. look into fungal teas for that period. best organic bloom booster ever! rev has one for starters. good baseline then start tweeking for their liking.


 
Thanks doc, the thing I've liked so far about going organic is that it has been so simple and maintenance free. No testing PH, no mixing and measuring nutes, just straight water and sugar. I know that makes me sound so lazy, but shoot I'm a stoner... of course I'm lazy. :doh:


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Mar 2, 2011)

it is simple & i too am lazy, but must be committed to achieve solid nugs. teas arent that much work at all. fungals take the longest but to each his own.


----------



## BBFan (Mar 3, 2011)

lordhighlama said:
			
		

> Thanks doc, the thing I've liked so far about going organic is that it has been so simple and maintenance free. No testing PH, no mixing and measuring nutes, just straight water and sugar. *I know that makes me sound so lazy, but shoot I'm a stoner*... of course I'm lazy. :doh:


 
:rofl: Now that's some funny stuff right there LHL!

Funny, but true- if you do all the right things up front.


----------



## bho_expertz (Mar 3, 2011)

lordhighlama said:
			
		

> I can't give an exact on that one cause this journal was started post crash, but typical veg time for me is around 3 to 4 weeks from rooted clone.


 
Thanks LHL for the info. I'm trying to figure how you guys use the size of the pots regarding the veg time. Thanks once again.


----------



## lordhighlama (Mar 3, 2011)

docfishwrinkle said:
			
		

> it is simple & i too am lazy, but must be committed to achieve solid nugs. teas arent that much work at all. fungals take the longest but to each his own.


 
I will definitely look into it doc.  Do you run tea's on every grow, or just when one of your girls is showing a deficiency?


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Mar 3, 2011)

i run one a week. mix it up & bubble til nose tells me when to use it. 2-4 days usually depending on temp


----------



## lordhighlama (Mar 8, 2011)

So the cheese came down this weekend, checked the trichs and saw what I was looking for.  Overall this girl was very easy to grow, nice yield, stong odor, super sticky, and had good trich production.  I would definitely recommend this budget bean to anyone.   

Here she is right before I yelled timber...


----------



## lordhighlama (Mar 8, 2011)

Overall for my first attempt at organics, this was a success.  Very easy grow method in my eyes, and I plan to continue with this method and just make some minor tweaks here and there to my method.  Thanks go out to all who have helped me throughout this process, and a special thanks to NC for tolerating all of my PM's and questions as I went along.

Here are the last shots of the permafrost before she was chopped.  As you can see, These girls need lots of staking and tieing to keep her upright.  Once she was pulled from the tent she starts sagging like an old pair of..... well you get the drift.


----------



## fruity86 (Mar 8, 2011)

i like the look of the cheese lord real easy trimer and solid nug's and as for the premafrost well look at :aok:  it nice job man 
you got my wanting cheese now after i just order'd seed's LOL  
peace fruity


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Mar 8, 2011)

LHL nice 1st go at it. job well done. organic is a beautiful thing. the perma that is still in circulation around here is soooooooo good. best dirt tasting bud in my book. hope yours is too.


that soil looks like it has a good blend. is it NC's newest version or did you do some tweaking on it?


----------



## lordhighlama (Mar 8, 2011)

fruity86 said:
			
		

> i like the look of the cheese lord real easy trimer and solid nug's and as for the premafrost well look at :aok: it nice job man
> you got my wanting cheese now after i just order'd seed's LOL
> peace fruity


 
Like I said up above fruity, I would recommend it to anyone.  I was very pleased with all aspects of it.  Save it for you next order!   




			
				docfishwrinkle said:
			
		

> LHL nice 1st go at it. job well done. organic is a beautiful thing. the perma that is still in circulation around here is soooooooo good. best dirt tasting bud in my book. hope yours is too.
> 
> 
> that soil looks like it has a good blend. is it NC's newest version or did you do some tweaking on it?


 
Thanks doc, means a lot coming from you my friend.  The soil mix is straight from NC minus his latest additions.  This mix was still using bone, and blood for N.  Still waiting on NC's update with the alfalfa meal and other additions.


----------



## Gixxerman420 (Mar 8, 2011)

Cheese is a beaut man! Permafrost isn't a bad looking female, but WOW! That cheese is definetly going in the room next time I order beans! Thanks for the share bro!:cool2:


----------



## lordhighlama (Mar 8, 2011)

glad you liked Gixxerman... not bad for a budget strain!


----------



## lordhighlama (Mar 8, 2011)

also just thought I'd mention that when I harvested the cheese I left a bit of bud on her in an attempt to re-veg.  Just seeing what she can take I guess.  Will update her progress if she pulls through.


----------



## maineharvest (Mar 8, 2011)

Great job Lama!  Who is the Cheese breeder?  and Permafrost breeder?


----------



## lordhighlama (Mar 9, 2011)

Maine... the cheese is from Big Buddha.  It came as a freebie from the tude feminized.  The Permafrost is a local cut that I got in clone form.  Can't give much detail on it, sorry.


----------



## lordhighlama (Mar 21, 2011)

lordhighlama said:
			
		

> also just thought I'd mention that when I harvested the cheese I left a bit of bud on her in an attempt to re-veg. Just seeing what she can take I guess. Will update her progress if she pulls through.


 
well the cheese has responded quite well to the reveg and I though I would get some pictures up of her progress.  Just can't say enough good things about this girl!


----------



## BBFan (Mar 21, 2011)

Hey LHL- looking good.

Ready to get back into golfing?  Things should be ready around my way in another 2 or 3 weeks.

Be safe!


----------



## lordhighlama (Mar 22, 2011)

thanks BB,, I've been golfing since February.  
Played in a few tournaments already and lost miserably in both of them.  lol


----------



## lordhighlama (May 18, 2011)

thought it about time for a update on the cheese.  The reveg project has been a success, I forgot how ridiculously long it takes to reveg a plant.  

Have a look at the veg tent, this cheese is a monster.  Pic was taken just before a good trim and clone session.


----------



## bho_expertz (May 18, 2011)

Lord ... nice looking plants. Mind if i ask the size of your veg tent ?


----------



## lordhighlama (May 18, 2011)

4x2x5 veg and 4x4x6 flower


----------



## bho_expertz (May 18, 2011)

Oki thanks. I'm looking to see if anyone has a clonebox from Homebox. Not that one. Thanks again :aok:


----------



## maineharvest (May 18, 2011)

What the heck is this clonebox from homebox?  I saw your thread but wasnt sure what it actually is.


----------



## bho_expertz (May 18, 2011)

Homebox is a brand. CloneBox is one of their tents. But i'm unsure off the height of her. Sorry for the offtopic :doh:!!!


----------



## Staffy (May 18, 2011)

great journal lord.
the cheese u finished looked great. ive got a strain or two goin with BB cheese. hope it turns out good like urs.
congrats mate.
reveg the cheese, that is insane and looks great. i didnt know u can reveg plants.thnks for sharrin.


----------



## Rosebud (May 18, 2011)

Hey Lama, i know what you mean about the reveg. I thought I lost my Jack, it has taken a couple of months. How long has that one been reveging?

What a great tent setup. Congrats. And organic!


----------



## lordhighlama (May 19, 2011)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Hey Lama, i know what you mean about the reveg. I thought I lost my Jack, it has taken a couple of months. How long has that one been reveging?
> 
> What a great tent setup. Congrats. And organic!


 
:ciao: rose...  just shy of two months, but she is a monster.


----------



## lordhighlama (May 19, 2011)

Staffy said:
			
		

> great journal lord.
> the cheese u finished looked great. ive got a strain or two goin with BB cheese. hope it turns out good like urs.
> congrats mate.
> reveg the cheese, that is insane and looks great. i didnt know u can reveg plants.thnks for sharrin.


 
Hello staffy,, good to meet you!  
thx for the complement... some plants will reveg, others will not.  You just have to leave some of the lower buds and stick it back into a veg light cycle.  If you look at the photo a few posts back, you can see how much bud I left on this girl.


----------



## lordhighlama (Jun 2, 2011)

the cheese reveg got transplanted into a 5gal bucket full of fresh NC SS and moved into the flower tent last night.  She is gonna be a monster.


----------



## Staffy (Jun 3, 2011)

looks great lord!!


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Jun 3, 2011)

Very nie lhl
T4


----------



## nouvellechef (Jun 3, 2011)

New soybean mix?


----------



## lordhighlama (Jun 4, 2011)

It's all in the soy bean nc, the girls are showing no fade yet.


----------



## nouvellechef (Jun 4, 2011)

Better not be in day 2 flower. Soybean smells weird When it cooks, huh? Kinda light, nutty smell.


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 4, 2011)

Hey Lama, your plants look great. Have a great weekend.


----------



## lordhighlama (Jun 4, 2011)

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> Better not be in day 2 flower. Soybean smells weird When it cooks, huh? Kinda light, nutty smell.


 
this flower run is the first in the new mix, only one I just added was the cheese.  To much N?

smells very funky... much different than the first mix.


----------



## nouvellechef (Jun 4, 2011)

lordhighlama said:
			
		

> this flower run is the first in the new mix, only one I just added was the cheese.  To much N?
> 
> smells very funky... much different than the first mix.



Never too much N in organic. Want to see some week 5 pics?


----------



## lordhighlama (Jun 6, 2011)

post away...


----------



## lordhighlama (Jun 13, 2011)

permafrost at 5wks,
much less late fade taking place in the new mix.


----------



## bho_expertz (Jun 13, 2011)

Those are some great looking buds. Very well done.


----------



## lordhighlama (Jun 13, 2011)

thx bho, she's always been a look'r
but in this new mix she is really shinning.


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 13, 2011)

Very pretty icing on those, Lama.


----------

